

Results from being #2 on Product Hunt (on a monday) – Venture Assembly - bemmu
http://www.reddit.com/r/startups/comments/2w7ghc/results_from_being_2_on_product_hunt_on_a_monday/

======
bemmu
Posted this since I thought just the raw numbers were interesting: 60
conversions @ $99.

